# My Little Ellie



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

A few Pics of Ellie Now 12 weeks old
Thanks to Rona for Explaining how to post pics 




























Ellie in her Raincoat



















Ellie's Winter coat she just needs her boot's now there on order !!!!!










She is Ready for christmas


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I just knew it would be well worth the wait. She is just adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh isnt she just a sweeti! i love the pics,i wish my lot would sit still for a good picture!! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

she's so gorgeous!
i LOVE the last picture especcially!

What a stunner!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw shes so gorgeous !! I want her !


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Is she as sweet as she looks?
Come on spill


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments 

Rona she is a rottweiler in Disguise lol, but she is getting better,she is a fiesty little monkey she barks and stands her ground at you but OH is harder on her than me and I think we are winning well he is


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh she is so cute, love the pictures! Love the name as well, I had a beautiful cat called Ellie.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhhh she is just beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

awwww She is such a cutie.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Those piccies should be entered into a Christmas doggy photo competition, they would be sure to win.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh look, she is just beautiful !!!


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

shes beautiful!!:001_wub:what breed is she?x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww shes beautiful such a pretty face, bet shes naughty tho


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

jadus2003 said:


> shes beautiful!!:001_wub:what breed is she?x


thank you she is a lhasa apso X Maltese
Mum was half lhasa and half Maltese Dad was a full Maltese


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> She is absolutely beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> Those piccies should be entered into a Christmas doggy photo competition, they would be sure to win.


Thank you Jazzy I love the one of her with Santa Hat too I have just bought her a Santa Sweater I will try to get a pic with the hat and sweater on ,only thing is so won't sit still for long :lol:


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Awww shes beautiful such a pretty face, bet shes naughty tho


Yes she as a butter wouldn't melt face but she can be a little Monkey at times it's as if she knows " I'am cute you wont tell me off "


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

little sweetheart :thumbup:


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

She's beautiful! 

Her winter coat is fantastic- I love the ears and the pompom on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

aw she is beautiful x


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

* BOO Can you see Me,What it all this stuff MUM ? *










*Look my new Boots have Just arrived , Ohh I wish I had have had them 30 Mins ago my paws were so cold !!!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

I can see that dog is very very spoilt


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

rona said:


> I can see that dog is very very spoilt


lol rona what gives you that idea Ha Ha
The boots Were a bit of fun , hubby didn't believe that you could get them in pink suede so I just had to prove him wrong didn't I !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Does she like being dressed up?
Goldies quite like it but they also like trying to rip it off


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

NO she hates it,she looks at me as if to say "OHH gawd your not putting that on me Again " she pulled the boots off I don't think she liked the colour ....lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Ellieelsw said:


> NO she hates it,she looks at me as if to say "OHH gawd your not putting that on me Again " she pulled the boots off I don't think she liked the colour ....lol


So why do you do it? 
You wicked mum


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

well with her being so small I thought she may feel the cold and wouldnt like the snow on her feet boy was I wrong she doesn't mind it she as been rolling in the snow today ,so I guess I wasted a bit of money never mind the pic looked cute


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous. I've just fallen in love!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

x


----------

